# Weekly Competition 2015-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F2 R' F R' F U2
*2. *U2 F R2 F U F2 U R2 U2
*3. *F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R F'
*4. *U2 R U R F' R' U2 R' U'
*5. *U2 R' F U' R2 U R' U F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R B2 U2 B R D F' L' U B U2 F'
*2. *L2 R U2 R B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 F D' R2 U2 R' F2 U F' D' R'
*3. *B L U2 B R2 L' F' U' R D B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F U2 D2 B2
*4. *B L2 B R2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 F2 L F' L2 R2 F' D' R' D2 L'
*5. *U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F D B2 L' D' L2 D2 B R' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw F Rw' R2 Uw2 B' L2 Rw Fw2 F R Uw' B L' B' Uw2 U Fw' D2 R2 Fw L' U F U' L Rw R' D' Fw' L Uw R Uw2 F' L B' F2 Rw' R2
*2. *R' B' F D' Fw' L2 D Fw2 F R2 B Fw L2 U2 L2 Rw2 B' F2 L2 B2 Fw2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' B2 L' F2 L Fw' Rw D Fw R B R U2 Rw
*3. *B2 D Uw' L2 U2 F' U B2 U2 Rw Fw2 D R2 B' Fw' Rw B' U2 B F2 D Uw' F Uw U2 B' U' L B D U Fw' L2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F Rw Uw F2
*4. *Fw L' R' B' Uw U2 Fw' Rw D2 Rw2 B2 D' Fw F2 Uw' U Rw D F2 U2 B Fw F' Rw F2 D' Uw2 F' Rw2 F2 D Uw L Rw' Uw2 B' Fw' F D B
*5. *Fw F2 Uw2 L Uw' B' F2 Uw Fw R2 D' Rw2 F L' Uw2 U' Rw Fw' L B' U' L' U Rw2 Fw D Uw U R' Uw2 U L2 R2 B Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 F' L

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' F Uw U Lw' Rw2 U2 Fw2 L' Bw Rw' B R' U2 Bw' L' Lw D' Fw2 R' B2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 D Uw U' Bw R2 D Bw Fw' R F D F' D2 Bw2 Dw' R' D' Uw L U' Fw2 Lw2 Rw R B' F L D2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Lw Fw F2
*2. *F Dw Uw U R2 B' Lw Fw' Dw Bw2 Fw' F2 L2 Bw L' R2 Bw' R' Fw D' Uw2 L2 R Dw U' L Lw U' Lw R D2 U2 L2 Dw2 Uw' U' Bw Fw2 U F2 L D' Uw B2 L' Dw' Uw' U2 F Rw B' L Rw Fw2 R B2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' R
*3. *Lw Uw' Bw D2 Uw U B' Lw Dw2 R' Dw' R2 Bw' Lw2 U Bw L2 R2 D Lw2 Dw Uw' B2 Uw' Bw L2 Uw2 Bw Dw U F2 Dw Fw2 D' Uw' U R' D Uw2 F2 Lw2 Rw R' U L2 U2 L' U' F' Dw2 Lw' Bw Fw L2 R' Dw' R Dw' U2 Rw'
*4. *Dw' U2 B' Bw' Fw' F2 D2 Dw2 Rw Bw D R2 Uw F' D' B Lw2 Rw' R B Rw Bw Rw R Bw Rw' Bw' R' Uw' L2 R Dw2 L Lw2 Bw R' Uw' Lw' F' D' R Dw2 Bw D2 R' Fw2 D Bw2 Lw' U' Lw' D Lw D2 Bw Rw' B2 Uw U L
*5. *R Uw2 U B2 Rw2 R D' L Fw Lw2 Rw2 R B2 L Fw' R2 Dw Lw' Rw' F D2 Dw' Lw' Rw R' Uw2 Bw Fw2 D2 Uw2 Lw U2 Lw F' D Lw' D Rw2 Fw2 Lw R D Dw' L2 Rw Dw U2 Bw R B D U L Lw2 Bw' F Rw' F L Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 2B' 3U B' D' 3U' 2U' 2B 3F2 R' 2B2 F' 3U 3F' U 3R2 3U' 2R2 U 2L 3F2 2F L' 2R2 3F' 2F2 U2 2R R2 2B' 2F2 2L' 2R2 3U2 3R' 2B R' 2B2 3F' 2L2 B2 U' 2R D2 B2 U2 L2 2F2 2U 2F' F2 2L2 D 3U2 2U2 F' L2 2L2 3R 2B2 U' 2R2 3F' 2R2 R' 2U' 2L' F 2L 2U'
*2. *2B' U2 2B' L2 R' 3F' 3U' 3R 2B' 2U2 3R' R2 D 2B2 R2 3U' B' 2B 3F 2F2 F 2R 2F' R2 B2 2B 3F2 2L F 2U U2 2B' 2L 2F' F R' 3F2 D2 2F 2R2 2F F2 L' 3R 2R D U2 2L' 2F 2L 2D2 L 2F' 3R' 2D2 F2 L2 D2 L' 2L' 3U2 3R 3U 2U2 B 2B2 F L' 2R2 2D2
*3. *D' 2D 3U 2F' 3U' B 2L2 2B' 3U 2R F2 L' 2B L B R' 2D 2U' 3F' L 2L B' L 2L2 R' U B2 F' 2L U2 2F2 L 3R 2R' 2B' 2F' L' 3R F' 2R' 3F 3R2 D2 2L2 3R' 2R2 3F 2U' 2R' 2B' 3F2 2L' 2B' 2F U' L' 3R D L 2R2 D' 2D 2U' 2L2 3F' 2F2 2D L D 2U'
*4. *D 3R2 2F' 3R' D' 2L2 2U 2L B 2R2 3U2 2U F2 2D L' D2 2F2 3U 2U2 3F' 3R 2D' 2U' B L2 2U 2L' 3U2 2B' 3F' 3R2 D B F D2 B L' 3R F2 3U' 2U 2L2 B2 2B' L' 3U' B2 2U2 2L2 3R 2R R' B2 U R' F' U 2R 3U' L 2R2 R D' 2U' U' 2B' D' L 3R 3F2
*5. *D2 2U 3F2 2F 3U' 2L2 U L' 2D 3F2 D2 2F' 2U U' B' 2R' B' 3F2 3U2 2L' 3R' 2D 2R R 2B L2 2R2 2D 3F' 2L2 2B' 3F2 2F 2L2 2U' U 2B D 3F' 2F 2U' 3F' F' 2R' 2F R 2F 2R' 2F F2 R 2D' L2 2B F' 3R' U' F 3R' 2D 3U2 U' 2F' L' 2L 3F 3U L2 2R 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' 3L2 2U 3B2 3R2 U' 2R' R2 3B2 3L2 2B' 2U2 3F' 2F' 3U' 3B2 D' 2B2 2U 2L' 3L' U2 2F 3D2 3U' 3R 2R R' 2D' 3B' 3F' F' D' 2D' 2B 2D' U B' 2U' B' 2B 3B' 2F2 F' D' 2D 3D' 3U 2U' U' L' 2B2 F 2R' 3U' 2U 3L 3B2 2R' R' 2D R2 3B 2F' 2U 3F' 2D2 2F2 2D' F2 3U2 3B' 2F' D' 2B' 3B D 3U2 2U U2 2L R 3B' 3D' 3L' 3B2 2F' R' 2F L2 3F' 2D 3D' U2 L 2U B 2F2 3U' F
*2. *2D B' 3B 3F2 2F F2 2D 3D 2U2 U2 2F2 L D2 2D 3B 3F 2U 3L2 D' 3F' R 2D2 3F' 3R2 3D' U 3R' 2R2 2B' D B 2L' 3F R2 D2 3D U' 3L2 2B2 F 3L' B2 3U' 3R' 3F F 3L2 2R 3D2 2L2 D2 2U 3B2 2F' 3U2 B 3L2 3B2 2F' F 2D 2F2 3D' 3U2 3L' 2U2 2L' R 2U2 U2 2F' 3U L' 2D' U2 3L2 2R2 2D U2 2B' F2 D' 3B' D 3U U2 3L2 2R' 3D2 3B2 F2 3U2 2F2 D' 2U' U B 2F 3R 2R2
*3. *2L' 2U' 3R 3D' 3F' F 3R2 F U' 2L B 3F 3D2 2U 3L' 2B' L D2 2D' 3D2 3U2 3B2 2D2 2U2 L 2L2 R 2B' 2F2 3U2 B' F2 2L' 2D' 3D2 2U2 U L2 R2 3U2 B 2B 2F' L 2B2 R 2B' 3U' 2B 2R2 3B2 D2 B' 3F2 2L2 2B' 2F 2U2 R2 2F 3R' 2R' B D R' 2U' 2B 3U2 2B2 2R2 F' 3L 2F2 3L 3U 2B 3L 3D2 B 2B' L 3L' 3F2 R 3U' 2F' D' 2D 3D2 2L' 2U2 3R D' 2D' U2 2L' 2D 3R D 3D
*4. *R2 F2 L2 R 3D 3U 2L2 R2 2F 2R' B 3D U' 2B2 D' 2D2 2L' 2D 3B L' 3L' 2B L 2R' F2 3R' 2R2 B2 2F' 2D' 2U 2L2 R 2D 3U 2U 3R2 B F2 3R' D 3U 2L2 F2 3R R2 3U2 B 3D U 2R 3B' 3U2 2R 2D' B' D 3U' 3B2 3D' B' 2B' 3L2 3F2 2U2 2R' 2D' 3L' D' 2L2 3L2 R D2 2L' 3L2 3R2 R' B 3L' 2U 3R' B 3F2 3R2 R2 3B' D2 3D' 2B' R2 2F 3R' 2D' F 3D 2B 3L' D' 3R B
*5. *U R' F 3D' 3U F2 2D2 3F2 3D' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2U 2F 2R' R B F 2D2 3D' R 2F' R' U2 3F2 D2 3L2 3U 2R D2 F 2D2 2F2 3R 3B2 2D2 2F2 D 2U' 2L' 2B2 3D2 2R' 2D2 B' 2D2 U F2 3R' D' 3R 3B' 3D2 2U2 L2 3D' 3B' 2D' 3F2 F2 2L 3R2 D2 L2 3L' 2R2 F 2L2 D2 U 3L2 3R2 2B L 2B' 3B2 F 3U' 3F2 R2 2B2 2R' R2 3D' 3U 2U' R2 D L2 R2 3U2 3B' 2D' 3R2 3D2 3F 2D2 B2 2B 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R F R' U R' U2 R2 F
*2. *F' U2 R F2 R U' F R' U
*3. *R2 U' F U2 F U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B L2 B' R2 D' U' L D F' D' R U' R2
*2. *R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 B' D2 R B' D2 F' D U L B U' F
*3. *D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R' B D2 L R2 U2 L2 B' L' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R B' D2 U2 L2 D' Uw2 L2 B Fw Rw F' Uw2 B R D U R' D2 Fw Uw Rw' F2 Uw' B' D L2 U' B U2 F2 Rw R2 F D Uw2 B2 L2 Fw'
*2. *Rw2 D U2 B2 L R2 D' F2 D2 F U2 Fw Rw' B' R' D2 Uw' U Rw2 Uw' U' B' L' Rw2 B2 F2 D L Rw R F L2 Uw B F' D' Uw U' Rw' Uw2
*3. *Uw' R U Rw D2 F L B Uw' R D Rw2 F' L2 D U' Fw' L2 B2 Rw' U' Rw Fw Rw' U' F L' Rw' R2 B2 Fw L U' Fw2 F' L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R' U2 Bw2 D B' U L2 R2 Bw2 L D2 Dw' B R' B2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw Dw' F Lw D2 L Bw' Fw L2 Lw D' Fw' F2 Rw D' Dw2 Fw2 L Bw2 Dw U' B' Bw Fw2 Dw U2 B Fw F' Rw2 B Lw2 Rw R' B' Dw U Bw' Dw' Rw B D
*2. *Fw L' Uw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 R2 F' D' Rw' D' Bw' D' U2 R' U2 Rw2 F' Uw Fw2 D Lw2 Dw2 Fw Uw' Fw' F2 L2 B2 F' D Bw2 D F' Dw2 Uw F2 R' Uw2 B2 F2 L F2 Rw' Bw' L2 B Rw R2 Dw2 Uw2 L' R2 D' Rw2 Uw' U2
*3. *R' D' B' Bw' R2 U2 Lw2 Rw' B' Lw B Bw' R' F2 Rw2 Bw' R U Lw F' U R' D2 L2 B2 Fw R2 B F2 Lw D2 Dw U2 Lw Fw R D B2 D' F U' Lw Rw B R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw R U' B' D2 Dw L D' B2 F' Rw Dw' Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2B' 2F2 2L 3U' R' 2F2 D 2R2 D' 2D B' 3U' B 2U2 L 2R' D 3U2 2U2 2B2 2L2 2B2 D' 3U2 2U2 2B' 2R2 2D 3F' F' 2R 2U U2 2L R2 3U' F' 3R 3F2 2F2 U' 3F' 2U' 3F2 L 2R2 3F U 2L2 D2 2D2 U' L' D' 3F 2U 2L 3F' R 2F F 2U L 2L2 D' 2R 2B' 2U2 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2D 3U2 2F2 2U2 3R 2R2 3F 3D2 U2 2R F' L 2L' R' F 2U' R 2B 2F 2L2 F' 2U' U2 F2 2L 3F' L U' B2 2D2 3D 3L 3D' L 2F L2 2L' 2R2 3U2 2F 2L2 U2 2L 2U2 R U' 3F' 2F L2 3L2 3F2 U2 L 2L2 R 2D2 3B U2 3L' 2F D2 3U 3F D 2B2 3F' D2 B2 2B2 3D' 2R 2U' 3L2 R B2 2B' 2L2 2F U 3L' 2D' R' B 2F 3R 2B F2 3U' 2F2 3L2 B2 3F 2F2 3R2 U R' 3F 2L2 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R' D B' F' R2 D' R B2 U R B U2
*2. *F2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 L B2 R2 D' F U L' R F' D L2 F2 U2
*3. *R2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 D R2 U L2 F' R' B F2 U2 L D' L2 B2 R'
*4. *D R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U R B F2 L' D R B' D B F2 D'
*5. *D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 F L2 U' L' D' R2 U' B R2 F
*6. *F' L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 F' R' U2 B2 F2 U' B' L' B D2 B'
*7. *F R2 B D2 F U2 B' L2 B F2 L' B2 U' B R' F2 R U R' U L2
*8. *F U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' R' B' R2 U' R2 U2 L' U R2 D'
*9. *D' L D' F' D B L' U2 D F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 U
*10. *B2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' R' U L F2 U2 L' D F L' F2
*11. *D' F D' B2 R B D L F' U' B D R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2
*12. *D L U L2 U R U B' D F U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2
*13. *F U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F L2 R2 U2 R' F U2 R F U B' U2 L' R
*14. *D2 L2 F L D2 R' F' L D' R' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' B2
*15. *F' B2 R F' B' R U2 R' B U' D L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2
*16. *B' U2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B D2 F' D2 L D' R2 F' L' U' L' D' R2 U'
*17. *D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L' B R D2 L' D2 U' L2 D' U'
*18. *F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F2 L R D' B' D2 L D' B2 D F2
*19. *D L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' F2 D B R D' R' B U2 L' D' R2 F'
*20. *R2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R U' B2 D' R U2 B' F'
*21. *F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 D R' F D L' F2 U' L2 D2 F'
*22. *L' F2 D B D R2 F' D' R' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U D2 L2 D B2
*23. *B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B U R F2 L D2 R B2 F2 U
*24. *D B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 D F L' B F2 D' R
*25. *D U2 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U F D2 U R' F L F U F R'
*26. *D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R F U2 R D2 U' R D' U R2
*27. *U' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D F R2 F' D' R2 F R' B F
*28. *F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' R' F2 D2 L F2 R2 F'
*29. *F2 L B2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R D F D F2 R2 D B' R2 F2 R'
*30. *L D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 L2 R' B2 U' F U' B' F' D' B' R2 U R
*31. *U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U B2 U2 F' L' R2 F2 L' U B2 U L' R2
*32. *R L U F U' B' R F2 B2 D' B D2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B L2
*33. *R2 F2 D B2 U B2 D L2 U L2 U F' L2 D' F' D' R D R' U2 F'
*34. *U L' B2 D B D F D' B' L' U L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 B2
*35. *R2 D2 L D2 R F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 L U2 L2 F R2 B' U' L
*36. *L F2 L F R D' B L2 D' B' U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2
*37. *F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U R2 U' B2 R' U' L2 B2 L2 F R' U' B2 L
*38. *D F' R' F2 R' B R2 L2 U R B' R2 F' U2 B U2 D2 F R2 B2 R2
*39. *F2 L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R U R' D2 U2 F R' B R D
*40. *R B' L2 B' U' B' R U D2 L B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L R2 B' L B2 L' B2 D' L' R2
*2. *D R2 F' B' R' U2 F2 U R F D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F B2 U2 F2 L2
*3. *L D2 B' R2 F' D' R F2 U R U2 R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F B2
*4. *R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 F U2 L B U F2 U' L' U
*5. *F B D L' U R2 B' R' D2 L U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R D L2 B2 D' F' B2 L D2 B U F2 U' D F2 U F2 B2 U' F2
*2. *D2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U L2 U L D B' F L2 U2
*3. *L2 D F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L F R2 U2 R2 D F2 R D2 U
*4. *R2 D2 F' R2 F D2 B' R2 B' D2 L D' B R2 U' L' F' U2 L2 U L2
*5. *F' D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F L' F2 R' D' U2 B2 F' U B' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 L R2 U2 R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 U L2 B' R2 U B U2 R2 U2
*2. *R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B R2 D B2 R B' F L' U' L' F L
*3. *B2 L U2 L' D2 L' U2 R U2 R2 U' F U' L R2 B' U F L' D2 R2
*4. *U B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 F' L R' D B U' R' B U2 R
*5. *F' D2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U B D2 L R' B2 D' F R2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F R D L' R' F D2 L' D' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F R' U' R2 F2 U2 R'
*3. *U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 U B L' B' F' R B' U B' D B
*4. *L F Rw2 Uw L R' B Fw' F2 U Fw' D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw D' R B D Rw2 F' D' L2 U2 L' U2 Fw2 F2 Uw' U F' U2 F Rw' R2 Fw D U Fw U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U R' F' R' U R2 F2
*3. *D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F L R F' U B2 L' R' U2 B2
*4. *L2 Rw' B U R2 U L2 Rw' R2 Uw' B2 Fw2 L F U' R' U B2 Fw2 Uw Rw' B' Uw2 B Fw L2 Rw R Uw' Fw' F' D2 Fw' F' R2 D2 Fw2 D2 Rw R2
*5. *Lw Bw F' L' F Lw2 D L2 R' F Lw F' D Uw2 U' F2 Lw U2 Lw' R2 B Fw D' L Dw L' R' B' F Lw' R U2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Bw' R2 Dw' Uw U Rw' Bw' Dw2 B2 D2 Lw2 Fw D2 B' Fw' U' L2 Fw Dw Uw Rw Fw Rw' R U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B' U' R B' L' l' r' u'
*2. *U' R L R' L U R' L b'
*3. *U L' B' R' L R U' L' R b'
*4. *L' B' R U B' R B l r u'
*5. *U' R B' U' B' L' B l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 1)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 2) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1)
*5. *(4, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, 4) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U' L' D' R' U' D R L' D' U'
*2. *R' D L D L' U' D' R U' D' U'
*3. *U D U' R L R L D R D' U'
*4. *U' R D' L U' D' L R' L' D' U'
*5. *D L R U' D' R D' L' U' D' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 22, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 9.30 9.63 (8.13) (9.89) 8.76 = *9.23*
*3X3X3:* 19.44 (19.99) 18.10 (17.70) 18.18 = *18.57*
*4X4X4: *1:48.51 1:51.14 (1:54.38) 1:45.62 (1:31.15) = *1:48.42*


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 22, 2015)

pyraminx: 5.83, 8.23, 6.26, 6.90, 5.96 (ao5 = 6.37)
3x3: 19.87, 20.99, 22.15, 19.87, 17.17 (ao5 = 20.25)
OH: 35.66, 48.70, 40.11, 54.80, 47.02 (ao5 = 25.28)
2x2: 14.53, 5.33, 4.40, 4.21, 4.10 (ao5 = 4.65)

fewest moves : DNF (how embarrassing)

5x5: 2:35.64, 2:16.83, 2:25.33, 2:28.03, 2:13.01 (ao5 = 2:23.40)


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 22, 2015)

*2x2* - 21.68, (15.69), 26.42, 33.41, (38.85) = *27.17*
*3x3* - (25.93), 34.46, 30.48, 32.15, (42.25) = *32.36*
*4x4* - (1:41.96), 1:42.65, (2:03.52), 1:56.48, 2:00.95 = *1:53.36*
*5x5* - 3:04.36, 3:03.18, 3:04.08, 2:57.03, 3:05.43 = *3:03.87*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 25, 2015)

222 (6.18), 6.11, 5.88, (3.18), 5.34 = 5.78
333 14.98, (19.75), 17.71, (12.58), 14.83 = 15.84 (yesss!)
444 1:10.64, 1:09.06, (1:12.51), (53.72), 58.71 = 1:06.4 (counting 58!)
555 1:59.60, 2:05.91, (2:07.80), 1:57.24, (1:53.72) = 2:00.91
666 3:49.60, 3:45.23, (4:44.30), 4:28.94, (3:16.65) = 4:01.26 (PB single!)
777 (6:04.43), 6:04.51, (6:51.24), 6:38.26, 6:23.57 = 6:22.11
Megaminx (3:20.06), 3:01.87, 3:19.71, 2:50.37, (2:28.58) = 3:03.98 (PB single)
Pyraminx (6.20), 8.60, (14.44), 9.18, 18.19 = 8.66
Skewb (12.63), 15.13, 14.04, 12.63, (15.22) = 13.93
Square-1 (3:35.24), 1:25.90, 2:27.22, 1:47.88 [pop] (1:18.00) = 1:53.67
2-4 1:25.48
2-5 4:09.68
OH 1:13.89, (2:42.04), (59.86), 1:44.76, 1:03.25 = 1:20.63
FMC: 49
x2 F U F' U' F U F' D2 [2X2X2} L U2 L {2X2X3] U' L' U' L F2 R U R' F U F' U' L' U L [F2L] F R U R' U R U R' U F' [OLL] 
B' U' B L2 D R' U R U' R D' L2 U [PLL+AUF]


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2015)

*5x5:* 1:47.32, (1:50.39), 1:40.90, 1:43.05, (1:35.82) = 1:43.76


----------



## Dene (Sep 26, 2015)

*3x3:* 14.24, (13.34), 15.39, 16.81, (18.88) = 15.48
*4x4:* (54.59), (1:01.23), 59.66, 56.25, 58.97 = 58.29
*5x5:* 1:34.16, (1:51.64), 1:35.04, 1:35.13, (1:33.90) = 1:34.78
*6x6:* (3:34.81), 2:59.42, 3:02.00, (2:59.05), 3:00.89 = 3:00.77
*7x7:* 4:32.79, (4:38.81), (4:02.30), 4:12.83, 4:22.20 = 4:22.61
*OH:* 26.76, 29.52, (24.22), 26.51, (38.49) = 27.60
*Megaminx:* 2:01.15, (2:10.62), (1:50.46), 1:53.21, 2:08.75 = 2:01.04

Well... that went surprisingly well.


----------



## h2f (Sep 28, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 in 46:00 = DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 29, 2015)

Results week 39: congrats to ichcubegern, Iggy and qaz

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.48 Iggy
 3.23 Isaac Lai
 3.74 pantu2000
 3.79 hssandwich
 3.95 ichcubegern
 4.16 JustinTimeCuber
 4.49 G2013
 4.65 pyr14
 4.72 Cale S
 4.79 SuperDuperCuber
 4.93 qaz
 5.16 CyanSandwich
 5.47 Andri Maulana
 5.78 Ordway Persyn
 6.71 LostGent
 7.03 Kenneth Svendson
 7.57 Schmidt
 7.60 danvosk
 7.61 h2f
 8.16 bulletpal
 8.71 evileli
 9.23 MarcelP
 9.65 1davey29
 10.61 arbivara
 11.20 KubeRush
 16.12 MatsBergsten
 27.17 Reprobate
*3x3x3 *(33)

 8.19 Lapinsavant
 11.34 Iggy
 11.89 JustinTimeCuber
 11.92 Isaac Lai
 12.65 qaz
 12.89 hssandwich
 12.99 Andri Maulana
 13.10 G2013
 13.27 ichcubegern
 13.32 pantu2000
 14.68 Cale S
 15.48 Dene
 15.83 d4m1no
 15.84 Ordway Persyn
 15.84 LostGent
 17.16 Kenneth Svendson
 17.50 CyanSandwich
 18.43 fourthreesix
 18.57 MarcelP
 18.96 evileli
 19.19 ickathu
 19.34 SuperDuperCuber
 19.40 h2f
 20.24 pyr14
 20.79 Sergeant Baboon
 23.22 Schmidt
 26.75 bulletpal
 26.86 danvosk
 30.62 1davey29
 32.36 Reprobate
 35.69 cubesp
 37.10 arbivara
 40.83 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 45.52 Iggy
 49.70 qaz
 50.07 Andri Maulana
 53.17 Cale S
 56.92 ichcubegern
 57.44 Isaac Lai
 58.29 Dene
 59.77 G2013
 1:06.14 Ordway Persyn
 1:10.34 d4m1no
 1:15.47 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.35 ickathu
 1:21.28 CyanSandwich
 1:22.68 evileli
 1:25.24 JustinTimeCuber
 1:25.35 Sergeant Baboon
 1:28.09 h2f
 1:48.42 MarcelP
 1:53.36 Reprobate
 2:01.46 danvosk
 2:23.63 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:26.75 ichcubegern
 1:29.29 qaz
 1:34.78 Dene
 1:43.76 pjk
 1:46.08 Cale S
 2:00.92 Ordway Persyn
 2:09.61 d4m1no
 2:23.40 pyr14
 2:25.53 Kenneth Svendson
 2:29.01 evileli
 2:33.99 CyanSandwich
 3:03.87 Reprobate
 4:16.95 h2f
 4:36.82 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:00.77 Dene
 3:11.64 ichcubegern
 4:01.26 Ordway Persyn
 4:55.97 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:22.61 Dene
 4:55.84 ichcubegern
 6:22.11 Ordway Persyn
 7:42.55 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 19.43 ichcubegern
 20.62 Iggy
 21.27 Lapinsavant
 22.92 pantu2000
 22.99 hssandwich
 25.00 Andri Maulana
 26.90 Isaac Lai
 27.60 Dene
 29.35 qaz
 34.95 fourthreesix
 35.57 G2013
 37.36 Kenneth Svendson
 42.37 Cale S
 45.28 pyr14
 51.66 h2f
 52.65 evileli
 53.08 danvosk
 55.50 CyanSandwich
 1:20.63 Ordway Persyn
 1:20.75 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:07.51 Cale S
 1:09.89 qaz
 1:14.52 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 6.60 hssandwich
 17.04 Iggy
 42.24 MatsBergsten
 44.80 h2f
 51.94 Andri Maulana
 59.83 Isaac Lai
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 35.27 Iggy
 35.87 Cale S
 1:17.82 fourthreesix
 1:18.27 MatsBergsten
 1:52.40 h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:25.30 MatsBergsten
10:31.99 h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:38.84 CyanSandwich
14:56.98 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

11/13 (40:48)  kamilprzyb
6/8 (50:14)  ichcubegern
8/13 (57:52)  MatsBergsten
3/7 (46:00)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 56.86 qaz
 2:32.48 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:02.91 ichcubegern
 1:06.54 Iggy
 1:07.43 qaz
 1:13.66 Isaac Lai
 1:14.11 Andri Maulana
 1:25.48 Ordway Persyn
 1:28.09 d4m1no
 1:28.47 Kenneth Svendson
 1:36.37 G2013
 1:50.47 h2f
 1:52.98 CyanSandwich
 2:04.46 Sergeant Baboon
 2:30.87 danvosk
 3:35.78 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:34.54 ichcubegern
 2:39.31 qaz
 2:53.39 Iggy
 3:45.28 d4m1no
 4:09.63 Kenneth Svendson
 4:09.68 Ordway Persyn
 4:11.24 CyanSandwich
 6:00.82 h2f
 8:22.37 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(1)

 4.63 SuperDuperCuber
*Skewb*(13)

 3.45 Cale S
 3.99 Isaac Lai
 4.33 hssandwich
 5.29 pantu2000
 6.75 Iggy
 6.84 qaz
 10.89 SuperDuperCuber
 12.30 danvosk
 13.93 Ordway Persyn
 15.64 JustinTimeCuber
 16.07 ichcubegern
 20.05 KubeRush
 1:13.87 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(3)

 8.30 qaz
 14.04 Kenneth Svendson
 29.50 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.39 Isaac Lai
 3.97 hssandwich
 4.39 Iggy
 4.92 ickathu
 5.44 Thabares
 5.80 SuperDuperCuber
 5.92 Cale S
 6.09 ichcubegern
 6.37 pyr14
 6.63 pantu2000
 6.91 qaz
 7.88 JustinTimeCuber
 8.01 Kenneth Svendson
 8.90 KubeRush
 10.03 CyanSandwich
 10.74 Ordway Persyn
 11.20 danvosk
 13.08 Schmidt
 16.86 evileli
*Megaminx*(5)

 2:01.04 Dene
 2:16.78 Sergeant Baboon
 3:03.98 Ordway Persyn
 4:13.60 CyanSandwich
 9:42.67 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(6)

 13.12 Raptor56
 20.33 Iggy
 23.14 Cale S
 27.10 qaz
 1:43.16 ichcubegern
 1:53.67 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 TheDubDubJr
28 CyanSandwich
29 Attila
30 Raptor56
31 h2f
33 Bubbagrub
35 arbivara
47 fourthreesix
49 Ordway Persyn
DNF  pyr14

*Contest results*

220 ichcubegern
196 Iggy
184 qaz
151 Cale S
151 Isaac Lai
147 Ordway Persyn
124 Kenneth Svendson
123 CyanSandwich
119 hssandwich
116 h2f
108 Dene
107 Andri Maulana
106 MatsBergsten
98 pantu2000
92 G2013
84 JustinTimeCuber
82 pyr14
72 d4m1no
61 SuperDuperCuber
60 evileli
58 Lapinsavant
57 fourthreesix
51 danvosk
48 ickathu
37 LostGent
35 Sergeant Baboon
34 MarcelP
33 arbivara
33 kamilprzyb
28 Schmidt
27 Raptor56
25 Reprobate
20 TheDubDubJr
20 bulletpal
18 Attila
17 Thabares
16 pjk
16 KubeRush
15 Bubbagrub
15 1davey29
6 cubesp


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 29, 2015)

6th place! Woohoo! gotta go for 5th next.


----------

